# Protocolo Profibus Aplicacion



## tesla (Mar 24, 2012)

Buen dia:

Quisiera que me ayuden con algo, es acerca de la red profibus; tengo entendido que para que uno pueda comunicar sus equipos por profibus necesitas darles direccion a los nodos, es decir a aca equipo, eso puede hacerse por hardware o software ya que hay equipos que tienen potenciometros en los cuales uno puede darles la direccion (hasta 126) y por software cuando no cuentan con potenciometros.

He visto que se pueden direccionar por software ya sea, siemens (Step 7) y varios otros.

Tengo entendido que se puede usar el conector rs-485, fibra optica e incluso ethernet (que ya termina siendo profinet).
La duda que tengo es si usando cualquier tipo de conector podria seguir comunicandome y otra (que quizas sea muy basica):
Cuando yo direcciono mi equipo (p.ej:un variador de frecuencia) con mi plc tengo que hacerlo por mi pc. Pero una vez direccionado no basta con eso verdad? ya que manejo informacion (recibo y mando informacion ya sea esclavo o maestro), entonces tendria que usar algun tipo de bits de direcciones de mi equipo hacia mi controlador para que este pueda manejar esa informacion (p.ej: arrancar, parar, mandar fallo,etc en mi variador)

Alguien conoce algun ejemplo o podria reforzar y corregir sobre este tema que es muy importante. He visto que en automatizacion no basta programar y configurar si no puedes comunicar todo tu sistema y hay un sin fin de protocolos ( y los conectores que les corresponde que desconosco!!!), etc.

Saludos a todos, y espero puedan comentar todo lo que puedan.

Aqui un dato sobre Profibus y Profinet.


----------



## cargamsoft (Mar 26, 2012)

Basicamente la para la comunicacion entre un maestro y un esclavo profibus dp no solo basta con direccionar ambos equipos en la misma red, sino se deben cumplir requisitos adicionales como: la configuracion del hardware del lado del maestro (para que sepa cuanto esclavos, que esclavos y que direcciones tienen) ademas de la velocidad de transferencia y tipo de telegrama (cuandos bytes, word seran tx/rx). En el lado de los esclavos tienes que establecer la direccion, la velocidad por lo general se estable automaticamente la misma de la red (la mayoria de equipos son auto baud rate), ademas de ello hay que elegir los telegramas que se van a tx/rx.


La mayoria de los equipos (por no decir todos) en Profibus DP tienen lo que se conoce como status word y control word, ambos de tx/rx respectivamente, estos datos son intercambiadon con el maestro para enviar el estado del equipo o recibir ordenes del maestro. Los bits correspondientes a las ordenes de arranque, parada, reset de fallas o status de falla, etc estan definidos en los manuales de comunicacion de cada equipo en algunas tablas claramente explicados, para que al tx/rx los datos desde el lado del maestro sepas exactamente que bit activar/desactivar para enviar una orden o el significado de los mismos (status de falla, confirmacion de arranque) en rx.


por ejemplo:


En los variadores MM4/Sinamics de siemens la palabra de mando tiene:
Bit 0 = On/off
Bit 1 = Off 2
Bit 2 = Off 3
.
.
.
Bit 7 = Reset de falla
.
.
.
Bit 11 = Inversion de giro, etc.


La palabra de estado tiene:
Bit 0 = Drive ready
...
Bit 2 = Drive Running
Bit 3 = Fault active, etc.


Cada uno de los 16 bits de ambas palabras cumplen/sifnifican una funcion determinada. Adicionalmente a esto en el caso de los variadores necesitas tx el set point de velocidad y rx la realimentacion de velocidad real, corriente, etc.


El tema es bastante amplio pero a groso modo asi trabajan. si hay alguna duda o algo que agregar, adelante...


saludos cordiales


----------



## tesla (Mar 26, 2012)

Entonces yo puedo darle una orden a mi variador por comunicacion desde un controlador (unicamente desde un PLC?) y ya depende de mi programacion como mandare y recibire ordenes.

Saludos


----------



## ecotronico (Mar 27, 2012)

Hola tesla:

Yo no he trabajado con Profibus, pero si con MODBUS y sé que son muy parecidos, de hecho ambos utilizan RS485. Lo que sí se, es que debe existir un dispositivo que es MAESTRO (un PC o un PLC, por ejemplo) y es el único dentro de la red que puede enviar información (interrogatorios u órdenes) al resto de los dispositivos que serán los ESCLAVOS. Estos últimos están limitados a esperar desde el MAESTRO, las tramas asociadas a su dirección para poder transmitir.

Si tu deseas controlar un variador con un PLC,  debes configurar el PLC como maestro y el VDF como esclavo. Por lo tanto basta con programarle al PLC las instrucciones correspondientes:
configuración de puerto, direcciones y tu rutina. Debes estudiar bien el protocolo y sus funciones, tramas, errores.

Si por separado a este PLC y VDF deseas monitorear desde afuera, tendrás que tener otra red; digamos que el PLC debe poseer un puerto de comunicación adicional. Este segundo puerto también tendrá su propia dirección, pero será configurado como esclavo.

http://www.profibus.org/
http://doctecnica.blogspot.com/2005/11/buses-de-campo-profibus.html


----------



## tesla (Mar 28, 2012)

Gracias por tu respuesta, a ambos. Por otro lado he visto tambien la red MODBUS pero no ampliamente, hubo un proyecto con analizadores de redes y querian comunicarlo por modbus (6 analizadores de redes) hasta un conversor rs485/ethernet(rj45) para que llegue a una pc.
Tengo entendido que la red modbus tiene por tipos: modbus RTU y modbus TCP, podrias explicarme un poco la diferencia? Yo hare lo propio con el internet! 
Regresando al profibus, entonces no puedo implementar una red con solamente esclavos?
En la red modbus el intercambio de informacion es como si todos fueran maestros? por decir asi.
saludos!


----------



## ecotronico (Mar 28, 2012)

Hay MODBUS ASCII también y, al igual que RTU, trabaja sobre RS485 (un par trenzado de cables, por ejemplo).
La diferencia entre RTU y ASCII son:
ASCII es menos eficiente que RTU
RTU no soporta tiempos de espera largos, de minutos.
La codificación de la información es ditinta entre ellos.

En cuanto a MODBUS TCP, nunca he trabajado con este protocolo, pero me imagino que es necesario un servidor que actúa como maestro.

Ahora debo mencionar que MODBUS lo indiqué para que lo tengas de referencia.

Saludos.


----------



## tesla (Mar 28, 2012)

En MODBUS tambien se consideran maestros y esclavos. Gracias por tu ayuda. Cualquier detalle te seguire molestando.
Saludos!


----------



## cargamsoft (Mar 28, 2012)

No se puede realizar una red con solo esclavos. Un red Profibus DP trabaja pasando un token desde el maestro hacia los esclavos. Es el maestro quien determina la velocidad de tx y demas parametros del bus. En pocas palabras, es el maestro quien define las reglas de comunicacion y hace posible la misma. Por lo tanto no es posible la comunicacion entre esclavos.

Segun tengo entendido esto es solo posible en Fundation Field Bus, que maneja los procesos de lado de los esclavos, no tengo experiencia en esto, seria cuenstion averiguar sobre el tema.

saludos


----------



## tesla (Abr 16, 2012)

Gracias cargamsoft. Saludos!


----------

